# Casio Solar Slims Down



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Case thicknes 10.7MM. Module 5208.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I definitely prefer the chunkier models.... :thumbsup:

That would be too small for me...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I definitely prefer the chunkier models.... :thumbsup:
> 
> That would be too small for me...


But right down my alley. Experience has shown my ideal case diameter range is 37-40MM, and case thicknes <14MM. What seems to be a discrepancy with the illustrated model is that it's advertised as a 42MM case diameter, but the illustrtion next to the measuring device doesn't seem to support that. I have the model on order, so I'll clarify that when it arrives.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

If that would go on a nato it'd make a great winter watch for me, i like it.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good to me, make a nice beater/work watch :thumbsup:.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Picked one up from Amazon; received it yesterday and am charging it though after 5 days in transit the PR indicator indicated a full charge. Can't figure the use of the guage?/meter? at the 4-5 o'clock markers' position (PR is obtained by depressing a pusher and the level's shown at the digital window); the instruction manual for its module 5208 is moot on it. I sent a query to Casio's tech support on the subject; their reply's pending.

I set the digital time in 24-hour format and will read that time to any "watch pointers" that happen to ask me for the time.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely prefer the chunkier models.... :thumbsup:
> ...


Yep. It's a 42MM diameter case width which puts it just a tad wide for me. What was impressive was that the battery charge still registered "high" even after a BNIB's 5 days in-transit enclosed in a box. Vendor must be keeping them exposed to light before shipping. (Or packed it with a bit of sunshine.  )


----------

